# arborist course



## Ontario_Logger (Feb 23, 2009)

i live in Ontario Canada im about 3 hours north of tronoto and i very intersested in climbing trees and cutting them (new to this side of foresty dont know the tech terms) i was wondering if anybody knew where i can take a course and get my cert? willing to drive 3 hours to take it somewhere in ontario I have been logging for 4 years im not new to chainsaw, but logging is getting really really really slow. so i want to get climbing trees and thinnng them seems very intersenting of a job. i have looked on the ofswa site and there is no course for it. 
hope you guys can help me thanks Scott.


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the Arboriculture Canada website.They offer a number of courses in the toronto area.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh Ontario Logger! I went to Humber College and that would be in Toronto. School typically starts in the winter so your alittle late. But no worries. Just apply for a job as a groundman( with your experience shouldn't be a problem) and then this coming winter ask to be laid off and I think you should get the course paid for and maybe even travel pay along with your unemployment. Good score eh! Contact Humber College for full details and maybe Arboriculture Canada. Tell them I sent ya!:jester:


----------



## squad143 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's the site for Arboriculture Canada:

http://www.arborcanada.com/

Can't speak of their courses as I have not attended any.

Where in Ontario are you?


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the replys and the site! I live in sundridge about 30mins north of huntstville


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 23, 2009)

Ontario Logger I checked out some of those prices and find them kinda high but would get you in school quick. Check the course at Humber. It is diverse and competent. Good Luck with that


----------



## green leaf (Feb 23, 2009)

Your closest choice (and best choice) would be Sir Sandford Flemming college in Lindsay On. They also have one of the best collegiate timbersports teams going. Good luck you are on the right track.


----------



## highasatree (Feb 24, 2009)

Sir Sandford Fleming has a Urban Arboriculture course thats available. I know one of the administrators, good guy that Jim. You could learn alot there. They also have a high percentage for job placement...Eugene


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Feb 24, 2009)

i looked at te site and the prices did seem kinda high and all you get is one module out of how many. I was looking into Sir Sandford Fleming at there heavy equipment operator couses. so i might take the arboriculture cousres after im done with the heavy equipment one or before the equipment one


----------



## UpperCanadaTree (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Ontario Logger. Humber and Sir Sanford both have the arboriculture courses, and as far as I know the curriculum is close to the same. The only difference is, humber has the 2 year (2 winters) apprenticeship, which is funded by the government. I think my guys got in this year for around $300 each for the first year of the apprenticeship. Good Luck!


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 25, 2009)

When you complete the programs at Humber or Sir sanford Fleming what do you recieve?A diploma ,a degree,certificate?I am a strong suporter of any type of education but was curious as to what accredition you would recieve. Thanks


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 25, 2009)

Woodlotguy, I went through the course at Humber received a diploma(i think) and maybe a chainsaw safety cert. but as far as Ontario Certification goes, that is a test that has to be scheduled and of course passed through the Government of Ontario.


----------

